# Narrow Gauge Railroad equipment - Realistic HDRs



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

All shots are 3 exposure HDRs processed with Dynamic Photo HDR Software. Shot with a 40D and EFs 17-55 lens, some shots with a circular polarizer on the lens. The equipment belongs to the Cumbres and Toltec scenic railroad which runs between Chama New Mexico and Antonito Colorado. Shots were made handheld























































Speak softly but carry a big knuckle


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Excellent photos and great composition.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

My other half liked these and so did I! Nice and Sharp.
I love old trains.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Neat, can you post a couple of 0EV so we can compare the stacked images to "as shot"


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i like how these ones don't hurt my eyes to look at. the main subjects are nice and clear and full of interesting detail. for hand held HDR they're good  thanks for sharing.

rosesm


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice photos


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice pics. Hope to spend some time in Chama this fall myself..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job, The engine ones are great...


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Boy, if that cow catcher could talk...

Nice shots.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great shots. My FIL worked for the railroad for years. I am gonna have to show these to him.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

*Original - before HDR processing*

Here's three of the shots before they were processed into HDR. These are typical of the others as well.


----------

